# Solved: Disable Synaptics Touch Pad in Win 8



## nelsons (Sep 27, 2007)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8 Pro, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T5550 @ 1.83GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3071 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9500M GS (Microsoft Corporation - WDDM v1.2), 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 357745 MB; E: Total - 238472 MB, Free - 206582 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc., G1Sn
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

Trying to disable the Synaptic touch pad. After downloading the win 8 driver from Synaptic's there is no option to disable the touch pad,


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Downloading is only the first step. You have to also install it.


----------



## nelsons (Sep 27, 2007)

my bad. I should have said I downloaded and installed it. Synaptics diver and controls are visible in control panel but there is no way to stop or disable in in favor of a mouse


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You go to Control Panel - Mouse - Device Settings tab - Settings... button - and there is nothing available to disable the touch pad? Don't know why that would be unless you have a pretty old laptop.


----------



## nelsons (Sep 27, 2007)

with former OS Vista home prem I had no problem disabling the touch pad. Due to HD failure I replaced drive only to discover my still sealed os recovery disk was defective and the vista id code tag on computer was scratched missing 2 numbers had a choice buy new recovery cd from ASUS or same price install win 8 computer several years old


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK; I think that you shouldn't be having this problem. Have you double checked that you have the correct driver (although, an incorrect one probably wouldn't have installed)?

Check on the PC manufacturer's site to see if they have the Windows 7 (*EDIT*: should be 8) touchpad driver--they may have had to modify the original driver to work in your model machine.

How far did you get following the steps I gave in the previous post?


----------



## nelsons (Sep 27, 2007)

as stated earlier the is no option in the Synaptic section within control panel. 
I had downloaded the driver, vista, from Asus it wouldn't install nor would the 7 ver ( no 8 ver on the site. I went to synaptic site and downloaded the driver for 8 and installed it. prior to installing the driver all that appeared in control panel was ps2 & USB mouse entries, but the touch pad was functional. Did a brief web search.on the issue I'm not alone


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> as stated earlier the is no option in the Synaptic section within control panel.


Yes, but as I stated try 'Mouse' in Control Panel.

When you tried to install the Windows 7 driver from Asus did you also then try installing with 'Troubleshoot compatibility'?


----------



## nelsons (Sep 27, 2007)

after entering The Win 8 control panel doing a search on "mouse" the Synaptic tab is visible and there is a button that says "disable" I selected disable hit apply>ok closed out and the touch pad remains active. I next tried a reboot touch pad still active


----------



## nelsons (Sep 27, 2007)

a repeat of the above process "took" problem resolved


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Glad you finally got Windows 8 to listen to you.  Thanks for the update.


----------

